# ***New chihuahua addition!🐶!!!***



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

My coworker and really good friend Damaris is getting her first chi tomorrow!! Yay! I'm going with her to pick him up and I am so excited for her, she has no idea what she's in for! He's about a year and a half old and weighs 3lbs with a super cobby build. He was bred by Leah from Sungold Chihuahuas and is a complete doll from the pictures she sent us. D is naming him Al Pacino! 

Isn't he sweet??? I'm so happy, I may not be able to sleep tonight, lol!


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

That's so exciting! she is going to love him he's adorable


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, Al Pacino is absolutely adorable !!! I cant wait to see more pics of him after your friend and you pick him up


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow!!! He is really something. If we can't get another one, live through others....way to go Zorana, enjoy!!


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

So sweet!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

He is fabulous!!! I adore Sungold Chis!! I'm 99.9% sure when I ever get another chi it will come from Sungold. I have even prepared hubby for the 2 day trip to pick it up! lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chihuahua Mommy said:


> That's so exciting! she is going to love him he's adorable


Thanks, I think so too!! I just wanna squeeze him!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> omg, Al Pacino is absolutely adorable !!! I cant wait to see more pics of him after your friend and you pick him up


I will be sure to share more pics with you guys! We will be going straight to Woof Life to spoil him!! I hope I don't end up stealing him, I think 5 chihuahuas would officially make me a crazy lady, lol!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Wow!!! He is really something. If we can't get another one, live through others....way to go Zorana, enjoy!!


Thanks love!! Yes! My thoughts exactly! I told D she hit the chihuahua jackpot with him! I will be living vicariously through her for sure!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Corona Pup said:


> So sweet!


Thank you!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> He is fabulous!!! I adore Sungold Chis!! I'm 99.9% sure when I ever get another chi it will come from Sungold. I have even prepared hubby for the 2 day trip to pick it up! lol


I adore Sungold too! We actually found Leo and Mimi's breeder through Leah, she didn't have pups at the time but her friend Jen did! He was her keeper from the litter and then ended up taking no interest in females during heat so she decided to place him w my friend! I told her she is SO lucky! If you ever come out this way, I will meet you for sure!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I adore Sungold too! We actually found Leo and Mimi's breeder through Leah, she didn't have pups at the time but her friend Jen did! He was her keeper from the litter and then ended up taking no interest in females during heat so she decided to place him w my friend! I told her she is SO lucky! If you ever come out this way, I will meet you for sure!


Don't you worry, girl, when I head that way, you know I will call you!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is darling!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Don't you worry, girl, when I head that way, you know I will call you!!


Ok perfect!!! Just making sure u don't forget me!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Loving the name haha so cool, and he is a sweetheart! Bet you are both so excited to pick him up x


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here we are!!! He's so much smaller and cuter than I ever imagined! And he's such a lover, ran right up to us with millions of kisses!


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

A W E !!!!! So so so cute!!!!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

How exciting and fun for you and your friend. He's stunning.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

He is a real handsome dude. Al Pacino is my favorite actor so love the name.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

BasketMichele said:


> How exciting and fun for you and your friend. He's stunning.


Thank you!! He is a little ham!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Corona Pup said:


> A W E !!!!! So so so cute!!!!


Thank you! 💖


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

motherdear said:


> He is a real handsome dude. Al Pacino is my favorite actor so love the name.


He is one of my favorite actors too! Such a masculine name for a tiny guy!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

He's one handsome Chi!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

CuddlesMom said:


> He's one handsome Chi!


Thank you!!


----------



## Megsavs (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes, more pics! So cute!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I have not been here for awhile, so advertising a breeders name is okay now.
I got Timmy from Halo's Chihuahuas.
Kristen Blackwell breeds absolutely beautiful Chihuahuas that are champion sired.
His grandfather is Halo's a Ladies Knight.
And he looks exactly like his grandfather except Timmy is all white but for the mask on his face.
He is the love of my life and I cannot imagine life without him.

We had a fire in my building a week ago, at 3 in the morning, I was sound asleep, but Timmy started barking like crazy, which woke me up.
It was a huge fire two floors below me.
Luckily no one was hurt and the fireman put out the fire in two hours.
If it wasn't for Timmy I would have slept through the fire.
My little man saved me.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Omg I love Halos chihuahuas. Her babies are some of the most stunning I've seen!


----------



## Megsavs (Feb 15, 2014)

I also love Halos!! I check out her pups all the time.. I live in NY so I would have to have one shipped which scares me, so I decided to rescue local. But if I were to get a puppy, it will def be from her. I love apple heads with the short muzzle.


----------



## Megsavs (Feb 15, 2014)

Omg I didn't scroll down far enough to read last paragraph! I'm sorry! Yay Timmy!


----------

